# Fire Protection Systems



## Arika'n'Trey (Nov 17, 2008)

What are the best ways to rig up a fire suppression system around the house to protect against fire from mobs or those trying to burn you out of the base?


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Arika'n'Trey said:


> What are the best ways to rig up a fire suppression system around the house to protect against fire from mobs or those trying to burn you out of the base?


I can't imagine why in the world a 'MOB' would by trying to find me,
NEVER MIND trying to burn my house down!

They only do that to Child Molesters around here!
--------------------

If you are afraid someone is going to try and burn you out, then MOVE!
OR stop doing what ever it is that will piss the entire neighborhood off enough to want to burn you out!
---------------------

If I were going to try and 'Fire Proof' my home,
I'd start with 5/8" sheet rock with a fire rating.
It's not 'Fire Proof', but it's the next best thing to furnace lining you can drive a nail into!

Fire rated drywall comes in 1/2" thick sheets too, but the 5/8" has a MUCH higher fire rating.

Then I'd consider what was going to be in that room or rooms.
In the new fabrication shop we just built, where a lot of welding goes on next to our 12 million dollars worth of CNC machines, test equipment, and computer gear...

We didn't want to install 'Sprinklers' in the traditional sense, so we went with CO2 cascade system.
Removes air from the fire, and removes heat from the room without damaging (EXPENSIVE) sensitive electrical equipment.

In my home, I installed heat sensors that work through the alarm system to call in a fire at my house via a recorded message.

In the river house, since we are so far from any help, I'm installing both heat sensors, 
And sprinklers that have to be manually operated 
(Turn a Valve on outside) or my insurance won't cover water damage.

The valves can be switched to an automatic type if I so choose, but for right now I like them the way they are.

And I'm NEVER very far away from a 10 Pound dry chemical fire extinguisher.
I have one mounted on the wall at the top of the basement steps... (Side of kitchen), and another one mounted on the wall of the back bedroom closet.
That covers both ends of the house, and if I'm there, you can bet I'll try and fight the fire!

There is a smaller Kitchen module fire extingusher mounted right near the stove also...


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

The best way is to begin with design. No flammable exterior (roof/walls/window frame/etc.), windows with non-flammable shutters, etc.

Deadly force is allowed, by Texas statute, to prevent arson.

You will have to decide what risks exist (size of mob, likelihood of mob revenge, worth of property, etc.) for your own location/incident... that would make you decide to use deadly force.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

The chance of that happening is so remote. I could see fire proofing to just fireproof but to plan for a mob attack would be a waste of time IMO.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I can't imagine what I could have done, or what I might have that people would want to burn my house down!


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> I can't imagine what I could have done, or what I might have that people would want to burn my house down!


Natural disasters (California, anyone?), desirable product/possessions, concerns about remoteness and fire response/mischief, or unwanted attention. Sometimes the wealthy/famous have to deal with these things.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

I forgot about the Earth Liberation Front and others... who set fires deliberately.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Fn/Form said:


> I forgot about the Earth Liberation Front and others... who set fires deliberately.


Yup, they burn down UNOCCUPIED vehicles and 'McMansion' houses...

Arson is a class 'A' felony in my state, and rightfully so,
But as far as I know, the ELF hasn't set fire to a home with people in it, all have been empty when lit.

That by no means excuses their actions, but at least it's not MURDER...
-----------------------

And my statement still stands,

I have no idea in the world why anyone would want to burn MY house down!
The guy that did my house would have to be a crazy mean dog, and that insane person needs clinical help, not some wack job shooting around the neighborhood at him!
(not to say that if I caught someone in the act, I wouldn't bust a cap in his direction!)


----------



## bahaboyga (Nov 10, 2008)

*Fire Protection*



Arika'n'Trey said:


> What are the best ways to rig up a fire suppression system around the house to protect against fire from mobs or those trying to burn you out of the base?


 I think the fire suppression method I would use would be an AR 15 or AK 47 for the mob control.
There has been a trend in the residential construction industry installing fire sprinklers in homes. NFPA 13 D is the code in most jurisdictions. The system is integrated into the domestic cold water piping of the home. The heads are recessed in the ceiling with flush covers. There are no alarms,flow switches required. The most common used head is made by TYCO.


----------



## SJZ (Nov 17, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> Yup, they burn down UNOCCUPIED vehicles and 'McMansion' houses...
> 
> Arson is a class 'A' felony in my state, and rightfully so,
> But as far as I know, the ELF hasn't set fire to a home with people in it, all have been empty when lit.
> ...


Until a firefighter or someone else dies as a result of the arson.


----------



## AgentFlounder (Dec 12, 2008)

I can't imagine for the life of me what mob would target me, my wife, or my house out of all the houses on the block... in the area... in the metropolis... in the state, region, nation, continent... or what circumstances this could possibly occur.

This is an interesting forum. Lots of things to think about. I am trying to bring my professional experience in IT risk management to bear in thinking through these various threats and risks.

It's more effective to understand all the threats and try to focus on the most likely ones (house on fire) versus specific and remote scenarios (mob burning down house or even someone throwing a molotov cocktail through my northermost, second floor window facing the street) and try to find mitigations that are more universal because they offer greater cost/benefit.

Is spending, say, $20k on an exterior fire suppression / fire resistance system really the best money spent? Or are there other threats that are more likely with greater impact? Like burglary. Are there mitigations that will be sufficiently effective? Ie, treat it like a house fire except you call the police and grab guns on the way out...? Or maybe move to a gated community? Or move to a house with a big property and a large wall?

Michael


----------



## texican (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm not really worried in the least about someone trying to 'burn me out'.... as the surrounding property would burn a heckuva lot faster than mine. I own 'acreage'... land directly around the house is bare of small fuels. If a fire did come, it'd smolder here, but it'd get mighty 'hot' around someone in the logical hiding places.

I do worry about wildfires... I've set some small fires over the years, cleaning out fuels, but.... this drought has scared me into 'upping' my irrigation system, by buying a portable water pump, and a thousand or so feet of pipe, to irrigate orchards, gardens, and... fight fires if necessary. Figure I'm low on the totem pole, if a wildfire got out... too many McMansions to protect first.


----------



## Grizz (Jan 24, 2010)

*SHTF*

If your asking if SHTF and all domestic power and water lost and you had something they wanted?? How would your save your place from a fire attack. 
Wow!!! Have plenty of ammo and use it wisely. Build a earth berm house. Fire proof window systems are very expensive. Underground water supply and pumps and place fire sprinklers to protect them and your entry way. You would have to make the entire place air tight. but where do you get fresh air and exhaust for the generator to run fire pumps? they could just wait you out. Man that is alot to think about and design! Good luck.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I have two water sprinklers at each end of my roof, 100' of 1.5 fire hose, Honda engine water pump, 550 and 2,500 water tanks......I am surounded by the forest.


----------

